# IBC-Winterpokal



## Alan (11. Oktober 2004)

Morgens, 

bei der diesjährigen Austragung des IBC-Winterpokals können Teams an den Start gehen. Wird der Norden auch ein oder mehrere Teams ins Rennen schicken? Wie sieht's aus bei den wenig wetterscheuen?  Fünf Leutchen sollten sich doch finden lassen... Hab im letzten Jahr zwar nur den 99. Platz belegt, gelobe für diesen Winter aber Besserung. Also, wer geht mit ins Rennen? 

Weitere Infos: 
Thread zum Winterpokal 2004/2005  bzw.  Ergebnisse Winterpokal 2003/2004


Gruß

Det


----------



## bofh_marc (12. Oktober 2004)

Wenn meine Gesundheit  mitspielt, bin ich wohl dabei. Start ist der 1. November??? Bis dahin kann ich ja wieder fit werden.

Gruss
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (13. Oktober 2004)

Auch wenn ich konditionsmässig momentan wieder bei Null anfange, so würde ich doch gerne miteinsteigen. So ein klein wenig Gruppenzwang ist genau das, was ich gerade brauche...  


Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Lupi (13. Oktober 2004)

wenn sich keine anderen finden bin ich auch mit dabei.

Möchte dieses Jahr doch vielleicht die Top 100 ankratzen.


----------



## madbull (19. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin auch dabei. Meine ganzen City- und Arbeitskilometer bringen auch eine ganze Menge...  

Team "Waterkant"?!?     Oder "N.RIDE"?!?


----------



## Mira (19. Oktober 2004)

Glaube kaum, dass das die Regeln erlauben - dann wäre ich ja ohne weiteres Zutun sicher mit ganz oben...da ist nur "bewusstes" Training erlaubt...


----------



## Alan (19. Oktober 2004)

Irgendwas stand in den Regeln, dass, sofern man es mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren kann, der Weg von und zur Arbeit als Training anerkannt wird. Mira dürfte dann, sollte die Arbeit an sich auch anerkannt werden, schon jetzt als Punktesammlerein No. 1 feststehen. 
Vielleicht können wir uns am Donnerstag nochmal kurz über eine Teambildung unterhalten. 

D.


----------



## Mira (19. Oktober 2004)




----------



## *blacksheep* (19. Oktober 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch dabei. Meine ganzen City- und Arbeitskilometer bringen auch eine ganze Menge...



Du kleiner mieser Cheater Du!     

Damit Du siehst, was mit Cheatern passiert: *klick*


----------



## Edith L. (20. Oktober 2004)

Der Grundgedanken des WP ist sicherlich, dass man motiviert werden soll, sich auch im Winter auf's bike zusetzen, anstatt den Winter auf der Couch oder hinterm Ofen zu verbringen. 
Das funktioniert übrigens Bestenes 
Darüber, ob zur Arbeitfahren nun eintragungsfähig ist oder nicht, ist im Fitnessbereich bereits lebhaft diskutiert worden. 
Ergebnis: Umfrage wurde abgebrochen. Keine Mindesttrainingszeit. 
Damit bleibt es eine Gewissensentscheidung des Einzelnen. 
Bei der eigenen "Gewissensprüfung" sollte daher obiger Leitgedanke sicherlich vorrangiges Kriterium sein.

Es wäre des Weiteren dort sicherlich mal ne interessante Frage, wie der Job eines Fahrradkurieres mit dem WP zu vereinbaren ist! 
Ne Regelung gibt es dazu jedenfalls nicht. Die Frage hat auch noch niemand gestellt!

Greets

Eddie L.


----------



## madbull (25. Oktober 2004)

Christian (Lupi) und ich (madbull) haben gestern beschlossen, dass wir auf jeden Fall in einem Team teilnehmen werden, das

Team Normal.

heißen wird (siehe Link in meiner Sig  ).


Wer ist dabei?


Normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (25. Oktober 2004)

also los , melden.

Alex, bist Du noch dabei ??

Normal


----------



## *blacksheep* (25. Oktober 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Alex, bist Du noch dabei ??



Logen! Voll normal, Alda!


----------



## Janny (25. Oktober 2004)

Moin,
wollte nur mal kundtun, dass ich die Idee gut finde, und auch mitmachen werde (Einzelwertung). Wenn mich jemand im Team haben will - einfach melden. Und nur noch mal zu Werbung: Ich hab' kein Auto, was bedeutet, dass ich für Touren in den HaBen immer so 90 min An-und Abreisezeit extra habe. Da steigt das Punktekonto ruckzuck.


----------



## Lupi (25. Oktober 2004)

moin Janny,

also erstmal sind wir erst zu dritt.

Janus

Lupi

Madbull

also bist Du herzlich eingeladen in unserem " Normal " Team mitzumachen.
Da wir aus Tdf Strand, Lübeck und Hamburg kommen sehen wir das ganze eh ganz virtuell, normal eben.


----------



## *blacksheep* (26. Oktober 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> moin Janny,
> 
> also erstmal sind wir erst zu dritt.
> 
> ...



Alle drei zusammen!!


----------



## madbull (26. Oktober 2004)

Det? Oder Marc? Normal-O Nr. 5? Dann könnten wir uns anmelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bofh_marc (26. Oktober 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Det? Oder Marc? Normal-O Nr. 5? Dann könnten wir uns anmelden.



Ich habe ja immer noch nicht so recht verstanden, was ich da machen muss. Ich fahre einfach im Winter MTB und trage die Punkte dann irgendwo ein
  Das zaehlt dann auch fuer das Team Normal? Dann ist das ja kein Problem und ich bin dabei. 

Muss ich mich irgendwo anmelden fuer den Winterpokal?

Marc


----------



## madbull (26. Oktober 2004)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> ...Muss ich mich irgendwo anmelden fuer den Winterpokal?


Nein, du musst nur ab 1.11. deine Trainingseinheiten eintragen. Das Team melde ich (oder wer auch immer) per Email an...


----------



## Janny (26. Oktober 2004)

Ja fein. Da mach' ich gerne mit. Und der Teamname passt so wunderbar zu meinem Anspruch. Vielleicht fahren wir ja, wenn es der Zufall denn will, doch mal zusammen.
Tschö


----------



## Lupi (26. Oktober 2004)

Also, bisher im Team Normal

Janus 
Madbull
Lupi
Janny

normal


----------



## madbull (26. Oktober 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Also, bisher im Team Normal
> 
> Janus
> Madbull
> ...





			
				bofhmarc schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist das ja kein Problem und ich bin dabei...


Hmmm...  Ich würde irgendwie eher sagen, wir sind voll...  

Da ist Det mal einen oder ein paar Tage nicht online und schon wird er ausgebotet...


----------



## Alan (26. Oktober 2004)

Tja, wer zu spät kommt.... etcblabla... 

Viel Erfolg!


D.


----------



## madbull (27. Oktober 2004)

Hey - warum nicht einfach ein zweites "Hamburger" Team?!? Dürften sich doch eigentlich genug Leute finden lassen! Und man hätte einen kleinen Hamburger Zweikampf...  

Um eventuellen Hemmungen vorzubeugen: Alles, was man im Winterpokal machen muss, ist das Eintragen seiner Trainingszeiten - was in wenigen Sekunden erledigt ist. Die Teamwertung ist nur VIRTUELL - d.h. es werden einfach nur die Punkte aller Mitglieder addiert und so eine Wertung erstellt. Es muss nicht zusammen gefahren werden!

Also los - Um Alan scharen, Marsch, Marsch!   

http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/


----------



## Alan (27. Oktober 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Also los - Um Alan scharen, Marsch, Marsch!



Besten Dank für den Einsatz.  Es entsteht gerade ein Team "Hamburg-Süd", das sich zu großen Teilen aus der Sonntagvormittagzehnuhrcrossundmtbgruppe zusammensetzen wird. Ein weiteres Hamburger Team ist also gesichert. Seien Sie gespannt. 

Gruß

D.


----------



## marodeur (27. Oktober 2004)

hi,

ich bin neu hier und komme aus wismar.
hab vom ibc winterpokal gehört, bin zwar nen anfänger im radfahren (alle 2 tage fahre ich ca. 50km in ca. 2,5h, tendenz steigend  ) aber da ich auch im winter fahren wollte hab ich gedacht da mal mitzumachen.

wie gross muss son team sein, hab noch nen kumpel der mit mir zusammen fahren will und wo melde ich nen team an?

bzw ich muss nur hier angemeldet sein und kann dann meine daten auf den winterpokal seiten eintragen?

mfg


----------



## Alan (27. Oktober 2004)

Hier der Thread über den Winterpokal 2004/2005. Schau dort einfach nach, dann sollten eigentlich alle (?) Fragen geklärt sein. Die Ergebnisse der letzten Austragung findest Du hier 

Ansprechpartner für den Winterpokal ist übrigens XCRacer 


D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marodeur (27. Oktober 2004)

Alles klar danke, ich werd mit den thread mal ansehn.


----------



## madbull (5. November 2004)

40% des Teams "Normal" kommen gerade zurück von knapp zwei Stunden Nightride bei widrigsten Bedingungen: Dunkelheit, Schlamm, Wasser, Sand, Kälte, fette und lange Regenschauer...  DAS ist der Geist des Winterpokals...  

Beweisbilder folgen...


----------



## Lupi (5. November 2004)

hier:








normal









0 Federung , 2 Gänge, 1 Ziel


----------



## Anfall (5. November 2004)

Mensch, ihr beide seht ja noch süßer aus, wenn ihr dreckig seid...


----------



## madbull (14. November 2004)

Das Wochenende des Teams "Normal", Abteilung Waterkant. In Bildern...




Samstag:

Kleines Päuschen bei Lara...





Zwei Welten - friedlich vereint auf Tour...





WHERE the f*ck ist Indien????!??





Reiten im Waterkant-Style...





Der Strand - erst ab Herbst wirklich schön - und UNSER!





Reißende Sturzbäche müssen unter Lebensgefahr
überquert werden...





Sonntag:

Nach einer halben Stunde des Wartens am
Warnsdorfer Erdbeerhof (bei nur sechs
Leuten in der Schlange) hinterher auf dem WC:
DAFÜR hat es sich DOCH gelohnt...




​


----------



## Günni-Poo (15. November 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Das Wochenende des Teams "Normal", Abteilung Waterkant.
> 
> Nach einer halben Stunde des Wartens am
> Warnsdorfer Erdbeerhof (bei nur sechs
> ...


 Oh Oh,
wat´n shiet. Da wollten wir doch nen Blick in und auf die Karte werfen.
Na jut, klappt bestimmt beim nächsten Mal.

Ach ja, isch haben Ball versenkt!   

Sea you...


----------



## *blacksheep* (21. November 2004)

Sodele, meine Erkältung ist so gut wie abgeklungen, d.h. ich kann nach nunmehr einwöchiger Abstinenz wieder ins Winterpokal-Geschehen eingreifen! 

   So sehr sich das Team "Pizzafresser" bisher auch zur Wehr gesetzt hat, mit vereinten Kräften werden wir sie schlagen! 

 Hoffentlich gibts Donnerstag wieder nen Nightride! Ihr wisst ja, Nightrides unter Alkoholeinfluss werden mit DOPPELTER Punktzahl gewertet! 

   Gruss,

   Janus

 P.S. Hab heute bei ebay zwei mal Loctite blau 50ml für n Appel und n Ei abgegriffen und da kein Mensch ZWEI Fläschchen braucht: wer auch eine Flasche gebrauchen kann ---> PM an mich.

  P.P.S. MHD-Datum: 03/06


----------



## madbull (22. November 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> ...wer auch eine Flasche gebrauchen kann ---> PM an mich...


PM!   

Bis Donnerstag!  Aber nicht wieder mit Ausreden wie "40° Fieber" oder so drücken, hörst du?!   
Hoffentlich endlich mit edi'sN?

P.S.: Hast du noch ein kleines Schwarzes OHNE Laufmasche für Grontzki? Ich weiß nicht so recht, ob ich meinem "Bügelflicken" bei 8 Bar vertrauen soll


----------



## Günni-Poo (22. November 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Sodele, meine Erkältung ist so gut wie abgeklungen, d.h. ich kann nach nunmehr einwöchiger Abstinenz wieder ins Winterpokal-Geschehen eingreifen!


Jo Jo,
in der 3/4 Stunde die ich in Warndorf auf Euch warten mußte, 
hat mich die Rüsselpest auch zu fassen bekommen.   
Aber was soll´s, hat mich jedoch nicht vom Biken abgehalten.   
Haben gestern erstmal ne Runde am entlang der Trave, 
über´n Rangenberg und durch den Wesloer Forst gedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (24. November 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> PM!
> 
> Bis Donnerstag!  Aber nicht wieder mit Ausreden wie "40° Fieber" oder so drücken, hörst du?!
> Hoffentlich endlich mit edi'sN?
> ...


 Ja, wenn´s Wetter morgen passt, sprich es nicht in Strömen regnet, bin ich dabei, endlich MIT edi'sN! Allerdings hängt das noch davon ab, was mein Bikedealer morgen zu meiner immer übler Spiel habenden Fox sagt. Hab heute den neuen Thomson-Vorbau montiert und dabei irgendwie festgestellt, dass offensichtlich nicht nur die Gabel Spiel hat, sondern auch der Steuersatz minimalst wackelt. Keine Ahnung, wie´s da weitergehen wird.

 Morgen weiss ich mehr!

 Bis denne,

 Janus


----------



## madbull (26. November 2004)

Top Ten!!!   

Jungs - ihr seid geil!  


Wollte ich nur noch schnell loswerden, bevor ich gleich losdüse zu den nächsten zehn Punkten...

Normal.



Übrigens: Wollen wir uns nicht einen eigenen Thread

"Normal und Umgebung" 

aufmachen?


----------



## bofh_marc (26. November 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Top Ten!!!
> 
> Jungs - ihr seid geil!



Danke, Danke, ich fuehle mich geschmeichelt. 

Habe mir mal ein Polster aufgebaut, um nicht aus der Top 100 zu fallen. Bin bis Dienstag Abend in Muenster und helfe Freunden beim Umziehen. Also 4 Tage ohne Punkte. Oder zaehlt Kartons schleppen als alternatives Training. 

Naechste Woche geht es dann weiter mit Punktesammeln, vielleicht auch mal in Timmendorf.

Schoenes Wochenende
Marc


----------



## *blacksheep* (28. November 2004)

TATATATATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! 

 Da hat sich die Schlammschlacht ja gelohnt!! 

 Stand 16.10 Uhr : Team "Pizzafresser" wurde ÜBERHOLT!!! 

 Team "Normal":        Mit 577 Punkten auf Platz 8
 Team" Pizzafresser" : Mit 576 Punkten auf Platz 9

 Ich bringe Donnerstag ne Pulle Schampus mit! 

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Lupi (28. November 2004)

Na , wenn das kein Grund zum feiern ist.

Aber schau mal heute Abend nochmal rein.

Normale Grüße


----------



## madbull (28. November 2004)

Und hier für die Ewigkeit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janny (28. November 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: Wollen wir uns nicht einen eigenen Thread
> 
> "Normal und Umgebung"
> 
> aufmachen?



Unbedingt. Und in den Weihnachtsferien kommen die Vorteile Norddeutschlands erst richtig zum Tragen. Während die ganzen Südlichter im Schnee versinken, fahren wir hier oben bei leichtem Nieselregen in die Top 5!


----------



## *blacksheep* (28. November 2004)

Janny schrieb:
			
		

> Unbedingt. Und in den Weihnachtsferien kommen die Vorteile Norddeutschlands erst richtig zum Tragen. Während die ganzen Südlichter im Schnee versinken, fahren wir hier oben bei leichtem Nieselregen in die Top 5!


 Voll normal!!


----------

